# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) شروحات :  Nokia X,X+,XL Android Mobiles Flashing tutorial + Firmware Downloader

## mohamed73

*Nokia X,X+,XL  Android Mobiles   Flashing tutorial + Firmware Downloader*  *Note:* Flashing(Refurbish) -*   It will remove all user content from the memory (not SD) nd restore  all  settings 2 factory ones. It vil works only on connected nd not dead   phones.*   *Recovery* - *This   options will recover dead phone or will flash different software   variant designeted for other markets. Phone if is live must be powered   down and not connected to NCS until massage pop up during flashing while   after when you press the Start*   *Note :* *To   Refurbish and LPC: For device detection, user needs to manually enter   code: *#*#2273#*#* on device dial-pad and enable WinUSB mode by   selecting it on device’s screen. Same action is always needed after   finalized flashing*     *To get start first download latest NCS with support Nokia X series.* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *How to download firmware see below given n the picture   *  *How to flash the nokia android mobiles nd recover Bricked Mobiles   * Download all ROM files and copy them into c:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\rm-xxx\  * Launch Nokia Care Suite from yur desktop and click on Product Support Tool for Store 5.0  *  ** If you doing  Recovery which is most of cases,  unmark Automatic product selection and  set No Connection. Do not  connect the phone!
Click File-> Open product-> put model name if NCS let you or write down RM version, for example 980     *  ** Then Programming-> recovery, downloaded packages will show up in the window     *  ** Click on an firmware and press Start, wait for massage windows and follow it.    *  *Nokia X - 980
    Nokia X+ - to be updated
    Nokia XL - to be updated *  *Nokia X (RM-980) Product Codes*  *059V301: RM-980 GLOBAL SWAP
059T991: RM-980 NDT APAC ID ERA
059T992: RM-980 NDT APAC ID PAR
059T993: RM-980 NDT APAC ID TRI
059T9F0: RM-980 NDT APAC MY
059T983: RM-980 NDT APAC TH
059T982: RM-980 NDT APAC VN
059T9D8: RM-980 NDT EURO PL
059T989: RM-980 NDT EURO TR
059T9G1: RM-980 NDT EURO UA
059T9G0: RM-980 NDT IMEA AE
059T9F2: RM-980 NDT IMEA EG
059T985: RM-980 NDT IMEA IN
059T9F4: RM-980 NDT IMEA KE
059T9F9: RM-980 NDT IMEA KW
059T9F5: RM-980 NDT IMEA NG
059T9F7: RM-980 NDT IMEA OM
059T986: RM-980 NDT IMEA PK
059T9F8: RM-980 NDT IMEA QA
059T9F6: RM-980 NDT IMEA SA*

----------


## mohamed73

*How to Root Nokia X and Install Google Apps on It*    *Rooting an Android device using Framaroot does not require a tutorial as such, yet here are the steps:*  ** Download the latest version of Framaroot app: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
	* Copy the APK file to your Nokia X.
	* Go to the file using a file manager and install it. If you are prompted to enable Unknown Sources option, do it.
	* Now open Framaroot from app drawer.
	* Tap the Gandalf exploit.*   ** Your Nokia X will be rooted in a matter of seconds.  Installing Google Apps on Nokia X: 
	Having rooted your Nokia X, you now have privilege to access and modify  your device&rsquo;s system. Here&rsquo;s how you can install  Google apps and services on your phone: 
	* Download the Google apps package, specially packed for the Nokia X: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
	* Install a root file manager on your device. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
	* Extract the Google apps (Gapps) ZIP and copy the folder to your phone. 
	* Now launch Root Browser and navigate to the Gapps folder. 
	* Mark/select all files present inside it and select Copy. 
	* Now go to system/app directory and paste the files here. 
	* Go to each app that you just copied and set the permissions for each as rw-r&ndash;r&ndash; (0644). 
	* To do so, tap and hold the app and select Permissions.*   **  ** Then set the permissions as shown above. 
	When you are done with fixing the app permissions, reboot your Nokia X.  When the phone boots up, open Google Play Store and sign in with your  Gmail account. Enjoy Google apps and services!*

----------


## mohamed73

*Nokia X - How boot in Recovery and Bootloader Mode*  *Nokia Recovery Mode:*  *1. Turn off your device
2. Press Volume + and Power Button 15 seconds*   *BootLoader Mode:*  *1. Turn off your device
2. Remove wires and battery
3. Hold on Volume + Key while you connect USB
4. Device should be detected as Qualcomm CDMA Technologies MSM*

----------


## abodistlit

مشكور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## atoune.amoune

مشكور اخي على الموضوع الرائع هناك تطبيق رائع يسمى NOKIA X MANAGER به مميزات كثيرة
ROOT
UNROOT
Install and Remove GApps
Install Recoveries TWRP CWM and Stock 
رابط التحميل
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## zrs98

*شكراً لك على المشاركة*

----------


## zrs98

*شكراً لك على المشاركة*

----------


## panther2005

شكرا لك

----------


## drisselasri

mreciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## dii hero

الف شكرا

----------


## kaderaek

شكرا لك

----------


## alma3dl

مشكور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## x-press

thxxxxxxxx

----------


## fofo21

مجهود قيم

----------


## bouchaibmakhfi

*شكراً لك*

----------


## sayedhas

_جزاك الله خيرا_

----------


## labidi

بارك الله فيك

----------

